# "Best" Protein



## Distortion (May 2, 2001)

What has the highest amout of protein in it. Mine only has 24 G, are there any that have like 100 g per scoop

------------------
get bigger, stronger, faster


----------



## The Rose (May 2, 2001)

You're dreaming!  The most I have ever seen is 26 grams per 30 gram serving.


----------



## Distortion (May 2, 2001)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo

------------------
get bigger, stronger, faster


----------



## Charger (May 6, 2001)

Depends how big your scoop is.


----------



## Mule (May 6, 2001)

The most I have seen is 45lb in a twin lab product. I still wonder if you can digest that much at one time.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 7, 2001)

I use Optimum Pro-Complex protein.  53g protein per serving.  The scoops are kind of big though.  I mix it with yogurt, fruit, and water for an additioanl 10g protein.


----------



## bludevil (May 7, 2001)

LaBrada makes a protein powder that boasts 60 grams of protein. I haven't tried it so I don't know how big the scoops are or how it tastes.


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 7, 2001)

If the 53g protien is costing you more than the 25g stuff, then yes, I would say your waisting your money. 

I think you'd have a better chance of absorbing more protien if you took *more*smaller doses rather than one or two larger doses. In the end you'll probably spent the same amount of $ but will have absorbed more of it. 

------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## crankytexan (May 7, 2001)

You kinda have to do your math this way.  If your body only will absorb between 15-25g of protein a meal, but your body will not always absorb the exact amount of protein that is in your meal.  So to be a ble to get you body to absorb the most amount of protein so that your body will have more then enough to absorb and will not run out.  Now I know what your thinking, more is not always better, but remeber that your body does not absorb the exact amount of whatever you put into your body.  Therefore you must give it a little more, when it comes to protein, so that you body has enough supply to fulfill its maximum absortion amount.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Everyday is a good day, when you are not six feet under.

[This message has been edited by crankytexan (edited 05-07-2001).]


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 7, 2001)

I get what your saying Tex, the more you take in the more your body *might* absorb. 

I still think if your body doesn't need more, it doesn't mater how much you consume, your body will use only what it needs to at that time and the rest will be converted to fat/energy or waist. 

What does *everyone* else think? 

------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## EarWax (May 7, 2001)

I say experiment with yourself to see what is optimal for you.  Too many variables out there.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## bludevil (May 7, 2001)

For me, I think it depends on  what time of the day your consuming your protein shake. If it's just a meal replacement then 20-25g should be fine, but if it's your post-workout shake then I agree with CrankyTex that you need to up the amount to hit your maximum intake. I'd say anything above 35g. I think your body needs more protein after your workout because you've depleted your storage after that tough workout. I believe this will allow the body to absorb more protein then. Of course this is just my opinion, no scientific data to back it up, but I've yet to see any real hard facts that prove how much protein the body can absorb at one time.


----------



## crankytexan (May 7, 2001)

It's not that your body MIGHT absorb more, it is that your body will not attach all of the proteins and convert them into energy that your body can use, so therefore by giving your body more protein it allows the protein to be attached to (I am not sure of the scientific name) there-in-turn converting it into energy that you body can use to build muscle.

------------------
Everyday is a good day, when you are not six feet under.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 7, 2001)

I am certainly no dietician, but if nothing else, my 53g shake energizes me after my workout.  Since the protein powder also contains loads of vitamins, I get a real kick from the shake and I have energy all day.  I can definitely feel the difference on days that I do not have a shake in the morning (I work out at 6 AM).  Maybe I'll cut back on the amount of powder I use and see what happens.


----------



## Mule (May 7, 2001)

I usually do take a little more after a workout. But all the books I have read (wife's medical ones) say things about not being able to absorb the protein. But there old books. Not saying your wrong cranky, but id rather just take a little over the top amount twice than to take all at once and take that chance of wasting the $. Thats just me.

Remember SCOTTY IS THE MAN!!!


----------



## HickeyNC (May 7, 2001)

I usually mix in 20Grams of Whey with my MRP shake. They have about 40 in them already. 

------------------
HickeyNC

You get what you put in.


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 7, 2001)

> Originally posted by Mule:
> *The most I have seen is 45lb in a twin lab product. I still wonder if you can digest that much at one time. *



I agree, I don't think you will digest more than maybe 15-30g at one time anyway so an increased dose would be pointless and waisted anyway. <FONT size="6">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</FONT s>

------------------
Just another day in the gutter

[This message has been edited by Scotty the Body (edited 05-07-2001).]


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 7, 2001)

> Originally posted by Scotty the Body:
> *  I agree, I don't think you will digest more than maybe 15-30g at one time anyway so an increased dose would be pointless and waisted anyway. <FONT size="6">
> 
> 
> ...



Scotty, do you think I am wasting my protein and money on the 53g serving?  Should I try something with less protein and just have two of them during the day, instead of just one large serving?


----------

